# Seton tightening



## akmorgan (Nov 17, 2011)

If a physician does seton tightening and the patient is outside of the global, what code would be used for this or would this be just an E/M visit?
Thank you.


----------



## mmelcam (Nov 18, 2011)

I would think that would be an E&M code.


----------

